# 10 week old vizsla weight



## Caitlin

Hi Guys! I have a 10 week old vizsla who I weighed this morning. Turns out he's 18lbs. Is this on the big side? I couldn't really find any information on normal weight ranges for puppies online. Any answers would be appreciated!!! 8)


----------



## kellygh

Yes, you have a large boy on your hands; however, use caution when evaluating weight ranges. If your vet thinks your V is healthy, he appears to be in good weight, you are feeding a quality food minus table scraps, and he is active, then I would not worry. Puppies will go through growth spurts at different times, some home scales/methods of weighing are off, and depending on the parents/lines, some Vs are simply going to be larger than others. If you are really worried, post some pics & speak with your vet


----------



## Caitlin

Thanks so much kelly! He is very active and you can easily feel his ribs when petting him. and NO TABLE SCRAPS!!! He has a vet appt on the 20th so I will check with the vet then.


----------



## Kobi

Sounds like he's on the big side, but I wouldn't worry about it. I've never seen a fat Vizsla puppy. He's just healthy!


----------



## andy198712

ours is 18lbs at 10 weeks also, only eats a good puppy food, and you can see his ribs.

he looks normal and healthy, active around the house, (he can go out in 1 week)

post a pic as normal weight depends on height really, but as the puppy, if hes on a good food i wouldnt worry at this young age, you want them to eat well while they grow


----------



## Caitlin

Here he is from a couple days ago. Looks healthy to me!! ;D Thanks guys


----------



## JeffKish

Well I was on the vets office yesterday and Obi tip the scale at 19 lbs. But he is 12 weeks old.


----------



## andy198712

yeah can still see his ribs and he looks fine and healthy


----------



## Cavedog

He's big and adorable. My boy Dax was 12 lbs at 10 weeks. He's a year old now and weighs 50.

One of the contributors to this forum has compiled a chart of his dog Bohdi's growth that I found very useful.

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?tag=growth-chart


----------



## hollyandnick

We took Lucy to the vet yesterday she was 17.8lbs at 11 weeks. Vet had no concerns about her weight. You can still see her little ribs. She is extremely active. She is a little piggy, as she gulps her food down in less than a minute. Walking from the kitchen to her crate with her food, you better watch out she goes nuts and literally flies into the crate!


----------



## datacan

Our V (boy) was 19 pounds @ 12 weeks. 

17.2 pounds @ 7.5 weeks. Active and always hungry. 

We fed him 3 times/day and very little dog biscuits or treats.


----------

